# البَيْن بَيْن



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

هناك شاعر يمني يدعى فؤاد الحميري 

قال 

قُل لحكّام الخَوَر
وملوك البَيْن بَيْن

ماذا يقصد بـ البين بين ؟
وما معنى ذلك ؟


----------



## Bakr

:أظن أن المقصود
..ليس لديهم مبادئ أو مواقف حاسمة..متأرجحون بين المواقف


----------



## A doctor

وما معنى " بين بين " ؟


----------



## Bakr

: هل تقصد لغويا ؟ مثل

ومن ذلك قولهم ذهب فلانٌ بينَ بينَ والمعنى بين هذا وبين هذا
المخصص في اللغة

وقولهم ( هَذَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ ) هما اسمان جعلا اسما واحدا وبنيا على الفتح كخمسة عشر والتقدير بين كذا وبين كذا 
المصباح المنير


----------

